

IMessages for OS X sucks - txsl

Am I the only one who is really disappointed with iMessages on my Mac? For a start, it seems to like to reorder the conversations I have with people (meaning I can't see what they have just sent me). Then often I have to hit 'resend' because it fails sending a message the first time. I hope Apple get round to fixing this soon!
======
samweinberg
I used iChat all the time until it was replaced by Messages. I've since been
using Adium and haven't looked back.

Every single time I receive a text though, Messages opens on my Mac without my
permission, often getting in the way of what I'm trying to work on. The rare
times when I actually use it, the conversations are reordered and many are
just missing.

------
lm2s
You are not alone. I can't decide if Apple is just oblivious to the fact that
Messages has some serious issues, the issues are very deep and a small team is
developing it, or they just don't care.

------
tnorthcutt
Yes, it's terrible. Messages are out of order more often than not, or missing
entirely.

------
dm1911
hate it

------
fakeer
It's almost a crap-ware. Doesn't look good. Is of no use, being iOnly.

FaceTime is a good app but being iOnly this one is pointless too. I am looking
for a desktop alternative other than Skype.

Viber is a thousand times better, with it's desktop and extremely famous
mobile clients. Wish other _truly_ messaging apps like this and WhatsApp would
go desktop too.

PS. Google gonna support hangout on others clients like Adium after full
transition?

